# Limited Slip



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

which z31's had an LSD?
i know the 87-89 turbos did but did the 84-86 turbos also have it?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

NCSUracer said:


> which z31's had an LSD?
> i know the 87-89 turbos did but did the 84-86 turbos also have it?


No.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LSD's were installed in the turbos after 4/87.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

6/87 - I Know b/c mine was the borderline month- It sucks but I cant bitch - my car was. Or was it 9/87?
Jamesz knows for sure - he told me once........upon a time.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

whos the damn goofball now... http://z31.com/history.shtml


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol so I'm right and Todd's wrong


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It was 4/87.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It was 4/87.


 Late to the party. :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I love being right


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Late to the party. :cheers:


Sorry I've been busy with work and moving to UTK.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

What other models of the z31 had a lsd? was it just the turbos


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

The NA's never had limited slip. 
The 4/87 + turbo cars had a clutch type LSD.
The 88 Shiro Special came with a viscous LSD, and thicker half shafts.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey (EDITED)--- actually mine is a 6/86-- sorry about that typo-- its just that I was looking at your link and but it was only b/c of my forgetting when my car was manufactured.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No thanks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow- where did all the fun go- I apologize mods, I will keep my sense of humor to myself, or find some other constructive way to incorporate it into my replys tastefully- The hurricane over the weekend seems to have also blown away my common sense


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Fun is to be had in the OT section, not in technical areas. Please post here to help people out, because that is what the technical forums were made for.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

If you find a limited slip at a junkyard or one of the many places that just handle Z's are they generally ok to just install as is? I know that there are certain circumstances- like mileage etc, but you never know how the car was actually used........obviously you should have it serviced-but sometimes that can cost more then the rear end itself. Do they have a good track record and if its viscious dont the clutch plates in them wear out and require replacement? If so is that something that you can handle with a fsm? Or should I just suck it up and fork over a crapload of money to someone to fix it for me-- Im kinda on the "if its not broken then dont fix it" track though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> If you find a limited slip at a junkyard or one of the many places that just handle Z's are they generally ok to just install as is? I know that there are certain circumstances- like mileage etc, but you never know how the car was actually used........obviously you should have it serviced-but sometimes that can cost more then the rear end itself. Do they have a good track record and if its viscious dont the clutch plates in them wear out and require replacement? If so is that something that you can handle with a fsm? Or should I just suck it up and fork over a crapload of money to someone to fix it for me-- Im kinda on the "if its not broken then dont fix it" track though.


 Viscous type doesn't have the clutch plates , that's the clutch type.  Viscous type is a heat sensitive silicone fluid , much the same as is found in the fan clutches. They react a lot slower than clutch types , for obvious reasons , but are probably more maintenance free.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

see, you cleaned my clock again man! So anyways- get on aol so I can talk to you. Was it viscous that came with the turbo Z's? Doesnt Z31.com have a write up on the install? Nevermind- I will go check and post it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

VCLSDs Only came on the Shiro edition. All other LSDs on Z31s from 4/87-89 were clutch type LSDs.


----------

